# Favorite music for Advent



## isorhythm

How about it?

I'll start off with some Bach:


----------



## JosefinaHW

OK, I know this is jump ahead to Christmas, but it just arrived and I am loving it!!!

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Virgin/0963342


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

My favorite piece for Advent is this from Joe Wise


----------



## Pugg

​One of my favourites:tiphat:


----------



## Ferrariman601

Haydn's St. Nicholas Mass


----------

